# Sadistic female circumciser



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Just sick jokes, jokes, jokes from this monster.

http://www.come-and-hear.com/editor/br-morris/

extract:

What do your kids think of your being a mohelet?
They just laugh at me. I told my son he had a designer circumcision.

You did the job yourself?
...As much as I didn't want to hurt my baby, I couldn't bring myself not to circumcise my own child.

---

So she ADMITS she's purposely hurting her baby and does it anyway?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

uke

That is really messed up.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

*The first time you did this, you must have been terrified. What did you practice on?
Babies!
*

I wonder if the "practice" babies were terrified??!!!! That doesn't seem to matter to them.







uke uke


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

This is another human beings GENITALS! You can't play around with that. You can't make them look how YOU WANT THEM TO LOOK.

That's disgusting and revolting. Unethical.

It's my clitoris, I can't imagine the sense of violation of someone removing whatever bits and pieces _they_ found to be extraneous or ugly.


----------



## NotAMama (Jul 26, 2003)

Quote:

*You really believe my son won't feel a thing?*
I can't say that! How do I know? I know he won't be harmed.
So so so very much wrong with this particular question and answer.

Of COURSE he's going to feel the most sensitive portion of his body being sliced away.

Of COURSE he's harmed!














:

WHY do I read this stuff just before going to bed?


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:

Do you know why Jews have a lower level of alcoholism? You cut their penis, make a Kiddish, and you give the baby a drink of wine - you wouldn't drink alcohol if the first time you ever did was after I did this to your penis.

Quote:

You separate the foreskin, peel it back, put it in this guillotine and remove it.

Quote:

It was aesthetically unpleasing to me. I went ahead and took a little more skin off.

Quote:

But you want to know why for twenty-five years my husband has never fooled around on me? Because I have all these tools! He's deathly afraid!

Quote:

I've seen some bad jobs. I saw an orthodox mohel who scalloped it. It was disgusting.








uke









Jen


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

I couldn't bring my self to read the page...
reading the ex. was bad enough....







:
I'm naucious uke uke uke


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have to ask: ever made a mistake?
That's a very serious thing. Actually, last week I didn't take off enough. I looked at the father right away and said, "I have to fix this." It was aesthetically unpleasing to me. I went ahead and took a little more skin off.

oh, how sad....


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, and I left a little extra foreskin; I didn't take it all off. He said he doesn't look like the pencil dicks, but he doesn't look like a mushroom either. As long as the head of the penis is completely visible, it's considered circumcised. As much as I didn't want to hurt my baby, I couldn't bring myself not to circumcise my own child. Being a mohelet is so ingrained in my soul

using the term "pencil dicks" ??? Unbelievable.


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

hen Lonnie Morris, our nurse-midwife, tells us she's also a licensed mohelet, I can't believe I've found a woman who performs the unkindest of cuts.

and she's a midwife...scary


----------



## babykaoss (Nov 11, 2004)

oops.

i guess i missed this thread when posting mine.....sorry guys.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd like to see where: "As long as the head of the penis is completely visible, it's considered circumcised." is written in the Jewish laws/customs.

It is stuff like this "interview" that made it compelling to say no to the ritual even though dh is Jewish. The Bris/Brit Shalom is much more reverant and excludes cutting.

I just don't get it. How could someone read that interview and not question?

Jessica


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:

The first time you did this, you must have been terrified. What did you practice on?
Babies!
This makes me cry.


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

It's scary that this kind of sickness is considered ok - and people actually bring her their babies and pay her to satisfy her deranged desires. Ick, ick, ick.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

this kind of attitude would actually be my uncle making that joke because hes uncomfortable of being circumcised.


----------



## Mybabymommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just say NO!!!!


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

"You really believe my son won't feel a thing?
I can't say that! How do I know? I know he won't be harmed."

He _wont be harmed!?_ Euch.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Man, that is sick.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

<<I can't say that! How do I know? I know he won't be harmed.">>

The arrogance and blindness! No circumcisor thinks they are the one that will have a hemmorhaging or dead baby on their hands. It has to happen to someone so eventually her number will come up. She's a lawsuit waiting for a place to happen.


----------

